# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eurovision Song Contest 2013

## sirena_adria

Festivali Europian i Kenges - ESC 2013 e ka nisur rrugetimin e tij per te kulmuar ne skenen e Malmö-es, Suedi ne mbremjet 
GJYSEM-FINALE te 14 e 16 Majit, 2013 dhe FINALEN e MADHE - 18 Maj 2013 . 

Ishte LOREEN me "Euphoria" e cila i dhuroi SUEDISE fitoren e 5-te e trofeut ne 52 vjet pjesmarrje te ketij shteti.
http://www.eurovision.tv/page/history/country





Ne kete *edicion te 58-te te Festivalit te Kenges Europiane marrin pjese 39 shtete* qe do te garojne sipas shortit qe u hodh sot :

http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?i...ich_semi-final


*GJYSEMFINALJA E PARE* 

 Danimarke
 Kroaci
 Ukraine
 Hollanda
 Austria
 Sllovenia
 Estonia
 Rusia
 Lituania
 Serbia
Irlanda
 Bjellorusi
 Qipro
 Mali i Zi
 Belgjike
 Moldavi

*GJYSEMFINALJA E DYTE* 

 Letoni
 Azerbajxhan
 Malta
 Island
 San Marino
 Maqedonia
 Finlanda
 Bullgaria
 Izrael
 Norvegji
 Shqiperi
 Hungari
 Zvicer
 Gjeorgji
 Greqi
 Armeni
 Rumani

*ANGLI, FRANCE, GJERMANI , SPANJE* - 4 shtetet financuese te Festivalit,* ITALIA*- me status te vecante dhe fituesja e vitit te kaluar, *SUEDI* garojne direkt ne FINALE. Njekohesisht ne shortin e hedhur sot u be dhe percaktimi i votimit qe bejne keto shtete. Ai eshte si me poshte : 


*Gjysem Finalen e Pare votojne :*

 Angli
 Suedi
 Itali

*Gjysem Finalen e Dyte votojne :* 

 France
 Gjermani
 Spanje


Suksese SHQIPERISE sone & me nje prezantim e pozicionim sa me te mire !!!  Fitofte Kenga me e Bukur !!!

----------


## sirena_adria

6 jane shtetet qe kane perzgjedhur kenget e tyre perfaqesuese deri tani :  

*Ukraina, Bjellorusia, Belgjika , Lituania, Shqiperia dhe Zvicra.* 


Shtetet e tjera jane ne proces perzgjedhjeje qe vazhdon deri ne Mars 2013.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurovis...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

Bjelloruset startuan garen e EUROVIZIONIT ne fillim dhjetor,  duke zgjedhur kengen e tyre nga " Eurofest " me nje votim
50 % juria, 50 % publiku. 

27 vjecarja bukuroshe , Alyona Lanskaya  me " Rhythm Of Love "  fitoi garen dhe te drejten per te perfaqesuar BJELLORUSINE ne ESC 2013. Garon ne gjysem finalen e pare.

----------


## sirena_adria

*ZVICRA*  ishte shteti i dyte qe percaktoi perfaqesuesen e saj per ne EUROVIZION 2013 duke ja lene ne dore 100% votimit te publikut. 

Heilsarmee - " You and me " garojne ne *GJYSEM FINALEN E DYTE* . 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switzer...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*BELGJIKA* zgjodhi perfaqesuesin e saj duke ndjekur nje formule tjeter. Fillimisht u perzgjodh kengetari Roberto Bellarosa, fitues i "The Voice Belgique " e me pas ai  ju prezantua publikut me 3 kenge. 

Zgjedhja e kenges perfaqesuese u be duke ndjekur fomulen e votimit 50 % publiku, 50 % juria.
 Konkurron *ne GJYSEM FINALEN E PARE*. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgium...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*LITUANIA - Gjysem Finale I* 

Andrius Pojavis do te perfaqesoje Lithuanine me kengen "Something".




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithuan...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*ALBANIA - Gjysem Finale II*

Per here te pare SHQIPERIA jone do te perfaqesohet me nje kenge hard rrok pas eksperiencave te deritanishme me kenge pop - folk e balada.

Nje Dyshe goxha e forte - Nje vokal shume potent dhe nje Instrumentist shume virtuoz.Adrian Lulgjuraj e Bledar Sejko do te na perfaqesojne ne Eurovizion 2013 me kengen Identitet te kenduar ne shqip.




Pas versionit perfundimtar te kenges , regjistruar ne Malmo te Suedise, me daten 5 mars do te publikohet dhe videoklipi i kenges, puna per te cilin eshte ne perfundim e siper.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albania...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*UKRAINA  - GJYSEM FINALE I* 

Me nje votim unanim ,  50 % juria - 50 % publiku , e para ne te dyja vleresimet  * Zlata Ognevich*  me kengen   
* " Gravity "*  perzgjidhet si perfaqesese e Ukraines. 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

Tashme jane zbuluar kenget e pothuaj gjithe Nates se Pare Gjysem - Finaliste.  Pritet te zgjidhet vetem kenga e Moldavise ne mes te Marsit , per te plotesuar te plote konfiguracionin e 16 kengeve garuese.


 Pas Ukraines, Bjellorusise, Belgjikes e Lituanise qe ishin nder shtetet e para qe perzgjodhen kenget e tyre 

_Austria, Hollanda, Danimarka, Irlanda, Estonia, Rusia, Sllovenia, Serbia, Kroacia , Mali i Zi  e Qipro_ 

percaktuan perfaqesueset duke nisur garen drejt 10-shes FINALISTE .

----------


## sirena_adria

*AUSTRIA* 

Formulen 50 % Juri e 50% Publiku , perdoren dhe austriaket, me vecantine qe JURIA ishte e tera NDERKOMBETARE . *Natália Kelly* me kengen *`` Shine ``* garon per Austrine.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austria...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*HOLLANDA* 

*Anouk* do te prezantoje Hollanden ne Festivalin Europian 2013 me kengen *" BIRDS "* . 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherl...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*DANIMARKA* 

Kopenhagen 2014 .....ndoshta .... 

Danimarka e perfaqesuar nga *EMMELIE DE FOREST*  me kengen *"ONLY TEARDROPS"* aktualisht eshte kenga e cila lakohet me se tepermi si FITUESE  e EUROVIZION 2013 ..... por sigurisht edhe nder me te pelqyerat e ketij edicioni. A do jete vertete fituesja ..... te shohim ne finale !!!

----------


## sirena_adria

*IRLANDA*

Ryan Dolan eshte perfaqesuesi i Irlandes ne ESC 2013 me kengen " Only love survives ".




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ireland...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*ESTONIA* 

*Birgit Õigemeel* me kengen *"Et uus saaks alguse"* eshte perzgjedhur si artistja perfaqesuese e Estonise ne  ESC 2013 .




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estonia...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*RUSIA* 

* Dina Garipova* eshte perfaqesuesja e Rusise me kengen*"What If"*.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia_...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*SLLOVENIA* 

*Hannah* me *" Straight Into Love "* eshte zgjedhja qe sllovenet bene per kete gare muzikore. 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sloveni...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*SERBIA* 

*Moje 3* me kengen *" Ljubav je svuda "* jane garueset per ESC 2013.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbia_...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*KROACIA*

Kroatet zgjedhin *Klapa s Mora* me kengen *"Mižerja"*  per t'i perfaqesuar ne Eurovizionin e ketij viti.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croatia...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*MALI ZI* 

*Who See*  jane te perzgjedhurit e Malit te Zi per ESC 2013 me kengen *" Igranka "*.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montene...g_Contest_2013

----------


## sirena_adria

*QIPRO*

*Despina Olympiou*  eshte perfaqesuesja qipriote qe garon me kengen *" An Me Thimáse "* .




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyprus_...g_Contest_2013

----------

